# [Wet Thumb Forum]-new pics of my tank



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

well after a big hibernation fresh pics...

I still have the same 3 discus as before..
but.. they like to hide..(they have lot's of hiding places)

in this picture:










you can see the orange circle where they like to be...









a bigger picture:
http://aquarium.planetaclix.pt/temp/image1.jpg

out of the water










you can see some leafs of hygrophila "stricta"that were burned by my MH lamps...

it's "were burned" or "were burnt"?

the first ones that went out of the water, the newer ones are more resistant...


















and my precious ludwigia inclinata:









[This message was edited by AntÃ³nio Vitor on Sun March 30 2003 at 06:05 PM.]


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

well after a big hibernation fresh pics...

I still have the same 3 discus as before..
but.. they like to hide..(they have lot's of hiding places)

in this picture:










you can see the orange circle where they like to be...









a bigger picture:
http://aquarium.planetaclix.pt/temp/image1.jpg

out of the water










you can see some leafs of hygrophila "stricta"that were burned by my MH lamps...

it's "were burned" or "were burnt"?

the first ones that went out of the water, the newer ones are more resistant...


















and my precious ludwigia inclinata:









[This message was edited by AntÃ³nio Vitor on Sun March 30 2003 at 06:05 PM.]


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

There is something wrong here?
(on my aquascape)
I hope not...









I did not take anything out...

my aquarium heater is hidden by my hygrophilas (maybe it's a litle warmer there, might be the reason why my discus like so much that place.

my filter inlet/outlet are also on the hygrophila region...

I have also one fluval 402 powerhead with a big outlet tube behind my ceratopteris thalictroides, and zoosterifolia (on the right of the first pic)

the thermometer is atached to the glass (left glass)


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

Looks good to me. What size tank is that? Its huge







When I had discus they would hide when I showed anybody the tank. They only came out for me. They always think it feeding time, what pigs!

Moe


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Makes me want an open top tank.
Good job!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

thanks Moe and Ghori...

I think that it needs a little pruning...

watch this image taken in the past week, I think it's a little bit better (less growth) ...









you can see my "corageous" disc..
the king...
he owns the aquarium...most of the time he is watching me in the open...
and he likes to eat from my hand









my tank:
66 gallon (250 liters)
300 watts MH
DIY co2 (3 bottles of 2 liters)
10 ml of PMDD (based on TMG) every day
some plant sticks with lots of PO4 every week...









I feed my fish 5 times a day (4 times with flakes, with my automatic Eheim feeder), my discus likes flakes a lot, and a big chunk of beef heart every day for them...

I DO NOT OVERFEED MY FISH!









[This message was edited by AntÃ³nio Vitor on Sun March 30 2003 at 07:18 PM.]


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

Wow from the picture it looks bigger than that. I had a 100g when i kept discus. Now my 55g looks tiny









Moe


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

150x40x40 cms


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Great looking tank Antonio!
It's fun hand feeding discus huh!


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

AntÃ³nio, could you tell me how long your MH bulbs last before you have to replace them?


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

thanks ekim!
my MH (not designed for aquarium use OSRAM HQI NDL 4200 kelvin) were bought in April last year.
so allmoust 1 year..
MH last a litle more than a year... but losing some power.
I guess that this depends on the MH quality... the bulbs were lowered (closer to the tank) the last month because of that.

I am waiting for 2 new AB aqualine 5000 MH (5000 kelvin) lamps, I hope this are even better than the OSRAM...

[This message was edited by AntÃ³nio Vitor on Mon March 31 2003 at 09:53 AM.]


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

Very nice Antionio.

Your Discus became very friendly, didn't they ?

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

all of my 3 discus have different personalities:

one is very agressive, I can't scare him...

the second one is allways hiding from the agressive discus, but like the previous one, I can't scare him.

the smaller one hides whenever I aproach... but he/she sustains attacks from the agressive one with vigour and courage...

AntÃ³nio Vitor


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

new photos with my new MH aqualine 5000
(5000 kelvin)

I think i's a little bit better...

above photos:

















frontal view









bigger photos
above right

Above left

frontal view

[This message was edited by AntÃ³nio Vitor on Fri April 04 2003 at 03:34 PM.]


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

hooo...I wait and wait for the lotus flower stalk...
nothing...

and I was starting to get annoyed... my lotus was overshadowing everything...
so, I removed all of my floating lotus leafs...








buh!!!!










[This message was edited by AntÃ³nio Vitor on Mon April 07 2003 at 01:51 PM.]

[This message was edited by AntÃ³nio Vitor on Mon April 07 2003 at 01:54 PM.]


----------

